
“In 2016, we will be shipping Rust code and Servo components in Firefox” - neverminder
https://twitter.com/rustlang/status/674243649987850240
======
steveklabnik
This week is a Mozilla "Work Week", where the whole company gets together to
say hi face to face.

This quote is from David Bryant, Interim CTO and Vice President of Platform
Engineering, (read: platform == Firefox) during the opening keynote this
morning.

